# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  3η Προσπάθεια Αναπαραγωγής Καρδερίνας (2015)

## ninos

Φέτος είναι η τρίτη προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής της όμορφης. Ελπίζω να σταθώ τυχερός, όπως πέρυσι και όχι άτυχος, όπως πρόπερσι. Έχω ήδη μια χτισμένη φωλιά και ελπίζω σύντομα να πάρουν μπροστά και τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά.

Θα τα λέμε όλα από εδώ λοιπόν. Καλή μας συνέχεια.......

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλη συνεχεια Στελιο! Σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!

----------


## jimk1

Καλή αρχή και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## petran

Βρε μανία με αυτες τις καρδερινες ::  ::  :trash:  :oopseyes: 

Αντε Στελιο με το καλο.
Ευχομαι να πανε ολα οπως επιθυμεις.

----------


## mparoyfas

με το καλο η νεα σου προσπαθεια Στελαρα !!

----------


## kostas karderines

Όλα καλά θα πάνε, με το καλό!

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο φιλαρακι !!! συντομα να ερθουν και τα αυγουλακια !!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Με το καλό!καλή αρχή με πολλά και δυνατά γαρδελάκια

----------


## tuscani7

Αντε με το καλό και από εμένα...... Για να μάθω και κάτι παραπάνω....

----------


## stefos

Στέλιο όλα καλά να πάνε! Θα τα καταφέρεις εσύ με τις όμορφες συννενοεισται !!

----------


## ninos

Σχεδόν έτοιμη και η φωλίτσα μας

----------


## gsklaven

Μπράβο Στέλιο, με το καλό να έρθουν και τα αυγουλάκια.

----------


## wild15

Ευχομαι να γεμισει αυγουλακια!!!

----------


## panos70

Με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αυγα Στελιο

----------


## antoninio

..καλη συνέχεια Στελιο..μια χαρά πας..πέρσι πριν η μετα το Μάη είχες φωλιά;

----------


## ninos

Μέσα Μαϊού Αντώνη. Το ζευγάρι αυτό που μου εχει κάνει την φωλιά, δεν είναι κάποιο από τα περσινά ζευγάρια , αλλά παιδιά αυτών. Τα πουλιά αυτά είναι 10 και 11 μηνών και δεν είναι αδέλφια

----------


## antoninio

Και εμένα κάτι γίνεται σχεδον ενα μηνα νωριτερα απ οτι πέρσι..θα δουμε..καλη συνέχεια..

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο Στελιο να ερθουν και τα αυγα

----------


## ninos

Αντώνη φέτος ο καιρός ήταν εν' μερη πιο φυσιολογικός σε σχέση με πέρυσι. Ελπίζω οτι θα πάμε καλύτερα. Το απόγευμα που επέστρεψα είδα και το άλλο ζευγάρι να ετοιμάζει την φωλιά. Βέβαια με τις καρδερίνες μέχρι να κλαρώσει και να τρώει μόνος του ο νεοσσός, τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο !! Οπότε, τουλάχιστον εγώ, κρατώ πάντα μικρό καλάθι,,

Όπως και να έχει, τα πουλάκια να είναι καλά και ας κάνουν ότι θέλουν  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε Στέλιο και φέτος να πάνε όλα καλά όπως πέρυσι, και ακόμη καλύτερα!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να έρθουν και τα αυγουλάκια!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Με το καλο να ερθουν τα αυγουλακια  και να ειναι γερα

----------


## ninos

Ήρθε και το πρώτο αυγουλάκι !

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο, καλή συνέχεια να έχουν τα πουλάκια.

----------


## tuscani7

Ωωωωωωωωωωω κι αλλο κι αλλο κι αλλο

----------


## blackmailer

νατα τα καλά τα νέα...να ξεκινήσουμε τις κρατήσεις για τους απογόνους?  :Happy:  με το καλό και τα πουλάκια εύχομαι...

----------


## kostaskirki

Σου ευχομαι μια καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα δικαιωματικα να ανοιξεις και το ενιαιο θεμα αναπαραγωγης ιθαγενων 2015 για το φορουμ ,οπου ξεχωρα απο την παρουσιαση του καθενος ,θα ενημερωνουμε το θεμα με τις βασικες εξελιξεις στην εκτροφη μας !!

καλη χρονια Φιλε μου !

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Στέλιο να χαίρεστε τα πουλάκια σας !!!! Καλή συνέχεια και με πολλά πολλά πολλά ζουζούνια !!!
Να είναι όλα τους γερά !!!
Καλή συνέχεια και με υγιής νεοσσούς στην φωλιά ... :Party0035:

----------


## jimk1

Καλη αρχη και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## ninos

Έχουμε πλέον 2 φωλιές, και θα τολμούσα να γράψω, πως έχουμε μπει στην τελική ευθεία !!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άντε άντε με το καλό !!!
Πολύ ωραίο και το κλουβάκι τους ... ειδικά η πρασινάδα από πίσω ...
Καλή συνέχεια !!!
 :Happy0065:  :Happy0159:  :Innocent0006:

----------


## stefos

Σε βλέπω φέτος να φουλαρεις !!!!! Όλα ενσπορα και όλα στο κλαρί!!

----------


## jk21

ολα να πανε καλα Στελλαρα ! Μπραβο !!!!!

----------


## antoninio

...ασταματητες Στελιο οι δικιες σου....εμεις ακομα περιμενουμε...καλη συνεχεια....

----------


## johnrider

Γεια σου Στέλιο με τα ωραία σου.

----------


## Efthimis98

Στέλιο, πώς τα πάνε;; Έχουμε νέα;;  :winky:

----------


## ninos

Ανώμαλη προσγείωση Ευθύμη...

Το 1ο ζευγάρι είχε 3 στα 5 ενσπορα, αλλά και στα 3 σταμάτησε η εκόλλαψη, οπότε τίποτα απο εκεί. Το άλλο ζευγάρι είχε 5 στα 5 και η εκκόλαψη σταμάτησε λογικά λίγο πριν βγουν. Εχθές μετρούσα ήδη 14 ολοκληρωμένες μέρες και εαν και είχα καταλάβει οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά, είπα να αφήσω ακόμα 1 μέρα επειδή η καρδερίνα τα κλωσούσε ασταμάτητα. Όμως εχθές το βράδυ με πρόλαβε το ίδιο το πουλί, αφού για 1η φορά κοιμήθηκε έξω απο την φωλιά. Τώρα οι φωλιές έχουν αφαιρεθεί και απο τα 2 ζευγάρια..

Μακάρι να ήξερα τι έφταιξε....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωωωω, πραγματικά πολύ λυπηρό. Προφανώς για να συμβεί και στα δύο τα ζευγάρια πρέπει κάτι εξωτερικό να τα επηρέασε...ίσως ο καιρός, η υγρασία... :Confused0007: 
Δε ξέρω πραγματικά αλλά μας στεναχώρησες βραδιάτικα!!  :sad:   :Sad0121:

----------


## jk21

Στελιο κριμα .Αν ηταν λιγο πριν την εκκολαψη ,φοβαμαι οτι ηταν θεμα χαμηλης υγρασιας ... υποθετω τα ανοιξες; ειδες αν ειχαν καλυψει τα περισσοτερα και τον αεροθαλαμο;

----------


## ninos

άνοιξα τα 2 και υπολογίζω, χωρίς φυσικά να είμαι βέβαιος,  οτι ήταν περίπου 10 ημερών.

----------


## petran

Και σε σενα ρε Στελιο,τα ιδια;;
Τι σκ@τ@ γινεται φετος;;
Κανεις τα παντα,και παλι μπορει να συμβει το χειροτερο...
Κριμα ρε Στελιο..

----------


## jimk1

Κριμα Στελιο,καποια πραγματα ειναι πανω απο τον ελεγχο μας

----------


## stefos

Οτι έγινε εγινε , καλη συνέχεια Στέλιο !

----------


## Efthimis98

Τουλάχιστον ξέρεις ότι οι γονείς δεν έχουν προβλήματα αναφορικά με την αναπαραγωγή ( π.χ σπάσιμο αυγών, εγκατάλειψη κ.α ) και αυτό είναι θετικό! Μην ανησυχείς όμως, όλα θα πάνε καλά αυτή τη φορά που θα αρχίσει ... θα συνεχίσουν τη δεύτερη έτσι;

Γιατί αυτό μου φάνηκε κάπως απαισιόδοξο...




> Τώρα οι φωλιές έχουν αφαιρεθεί και απο τα 2 ζευγάρια..

----------


## johnakos32

> Γιατί αυτό μου φάνηκε κάπως απαισιόδοξο...


Σε περιπτωση που τα πουλακια δεν εχουν γεννα επιτυχημένη αφαιρούμαι τις φωλιες για 4-5 ημερες και μετα τις  ξανα βαζουμε ωστε να προσπαθησουν για δευτερη γεννα .

Στελιο καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι, το ξέρω αυτό, αλλά ακούστηκε κάπως περίεργα -τουλάχιστον σε εμένα- το ότι τώρα βγήκαν οι φωλιές...!!

----------


## ninos

Θα αφήσω λίγο τα πουλάκια έτσι και θα τους ξαναβάλω φωλιά. Άλλωστε δεν τα βλέπω να έχουν "άμεση" πρόθεση για νέα φωλιά.

----------


## kostaskirki

Τα στραβα υπηρχαν και θα υπαρχουν παντα στις αναπαραγωγες, ποσο δε μαλλον στην αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας και ιθαγενων!
Σου ευχομαι μια καλυτερη συνεχεια....!!

----------


## ninos

Αρχίζουμε σιγά -σιγά το χτίσιμο νέων φωλιών..  Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## nikoslarisa

Στελιο ετσι είναι οι καρδερίνες.θελουν πολύ υπομονη κ προσπαθεια.εχουν μεγαλες πικρες κ ακομα ποιο μεγαλες χαρες.δεν σε φοβάμαι γιατι το θελεις τοσο πολύ κ το αγαπας.ευχομαι να εχεις υπομονη κ όλα θα πανε καλα..

----------


## ninos

*Τα νέα μας είναι....*

 μια φωλιά με 5 αυγουλάκια και 2 μικρά καρδερινάκια, τα οποία χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, τα έβαλα σε κανάρα, αφού λόγο διαφορετικού αίματος έχει μεγάλη σημασία να ζήσουν ώστε να εμπλουτίσω τα ζευγάρια μου, χωρίς να ψάχνω να βρω νέα πουλιά για την εκτροφή μου.

Επίσης, την ημέρα του σεισμού, 4:00 τα ξημερώματα, βγήκα αμέσως στο μπαλκόνι και η καρδερίνα είχε τρομάξει και είχε σηκώθηκε απο την φωλιά. Κρατούσα το φως ανοιχτό ώστε να βλέπει και να μπει πάλι μέσα. Μην τα πολυλογώ η ώρα πήγε σχεδόν 6:00 το πρωί μέχρι που έκατσε μόνιμα μέσα.

Ακόμα, μετά την πρώτη μου προσπάθεια, στην οποίαδεν σκάσανε τα αυγά, κάθε απόγευμα λιγο πριν 18:00, καταβρέχω το μπαλκόνι λόγο του ότι γυρνά ο ήλιος και έτσι κρατώ την υγρασία περίπου στο 40%. 

Όσο για τα δαχτυλίδια φέτος.... με όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν δεν προκαλώ την τύχη μου..

*Μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία φέτος παιδιά ... 
*

*Η φωλίτσα μας
*




*Τα μικρά μας.. Συγχωρέστε μας για την "ακαταστασία"....*

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλή συνέχεια...στο πόσο της %πρεπει να ειναι η υγρασία για μην έχουνε πρόβλημα τα αυγά και να σκάσουν;;εγώ εκεί που τα εχω ειναι στο 37-40 %

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο να κλαρωσουν Στελιο ! και τα αυγουλακια να εκκολαφθουν ολα !

Κωστα το ιδανικο ειναι 60 με 65 %  .Απο κει και περα προβλημα συγκολλησης των νεοσσων στο αυγο ,στη διαρκεια της εκκολαψης ,υπαρχει οταν εχουμε οχι ακριβως χαμηλη υγρασια ,αλλα αποτομη πολυ γρηγορη πτωση της

----------


## petran

Στελιο,ευχομαι ολοψυχα να σου πανε ολα καλά,γιατι το αξιζεις και ξερω πόσο αγαπας τα πουλακια,οπως και άλλα παιδια εδω μεσα,βεβαια.
Μακαρι να εχεις μονο επιτυχιες :Happy:

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο Στελιο!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Συγχαρητήρια Στέλιο!!  :Happy: 
Εύχομαι αυτή τη φορά να πάνε καλύτερα!!! -που θα πάνε  :winky:  -

----------


## johnrider

Μπραβο Στελιο.

----------


## wild15

Ολα να σου πανε οπως περιμενεις!

----------


## carduelis

> Καλή συνέχεια...στο πόσο της %πρεπει να ειναι η υγρασία για μην έχουνε πρόβλημα τα αυγά και να σκάσουν;;εγώ εκεί που τα εχω ειναι στο 37-40 %


45 εώς 50 % είναι η ιδανική υγρασία.

----------


## carduelis

> *Τα νέα μας είναι....*
> 
>  μια φωλιά με 5 αυγουλάκια και 2 μικρά καρδερινάκια, τα οποία χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, τα έβαλα σε κανάρα, αφού λόγο διαφορετικού αίματος έχει μεγάλη σημασία να ζήσουν ώστε να εμπλουτίσω τα ζευγάρια μου, χωρίς να ψάχνω να βρω νέα πουλιά για την εκτροφή μου.
> 
> Επίσης, την ημέρα του σεισμού, 4:00 τα ξημερώματα, βγήκα αμέσως στο μπαλκόνι και η καρδερίνα είχε τρομάξει και είχε σηκώθηκε απο την φωλιά. Κρατούσα το φως ανοιχτό ώστε να βλέπει και να μπει πάλι μέσα. Μην τα πολυλογώ η ώρα πήγε σχεδόν 6:00 το πρωί μέχρι που έκατσε μόνιμα μέσα.
> 
> Ακόμα, μετά την πρώτη μου προσπάθεια, στην οποίαδεν σκάσανε τα αυγά, κάθε απόγευμα λιγο πριν 18:00, καταβρέχω το μπαλκόνι λόγο του ότι γυρνά ο ήλιος και έτσι κρατώ την υγρασία περίπου στο 40%. 
> 
> Όσο για τα δαχτυλίδια φέτος.... με όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν δεν προκαλώ την τύχη μου..
> ...


Nα μην φοβηθείς να βάλεις δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά μιας και η μάνα που μεγαλώνει τα πουλάκια έχει σταματήσει να καθαρίζει την φωλιά όπως βλέπω στην τελευταια φωτό.

----------


## ninos

> Nα μην φοβηθείς να βάλεις δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά μιας και η μάνα που μεγαλώνει τα πουλάκια έχει σταματήσει να καθαρίζει την φωλιά όπως βλέπω στην τελευταια φωτό.


Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη και καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ ! Εαν θέλεις μας γράφεις και 2 λόγια για σένα, μιας και βλέπω οτι είσαι κανούργιος στην παρέα μας

----------


## ninos

Ας βοηθήσω και εγώ λίγο στο τάισμα  :Happy:

----------


## kostas salonika

Υπέροχο....

----------


## tasos-mo

Στέλιο για αρσενικός είσαι πολύ καλώς πάντως..χαχα.Την φροντίζεις καλά την θηλυκια. Μπράβο η θηλυκια σου, κυρία..

----------


## xrisam

Στα ωπα ωπα την έχεις... :Happy0065: Μπράβο πολύ γλυκιά εικόνα!!

----------


## alexis cosmo

ο μπαμπας μου προσπαθει 4 χρονια αλλα τπτ
ειναι πολυ αγριες και αν και ειναι σε μεγαλο μερος παλι τπτ

----------


## jk21

Aλεξη μαλλον προσπαθει με λαθος πουλια .... τα γεννημενα στη φυση ,δεν ειναι για να ζευγαρωνουν σε κλουβια .Αν ζευγαρωσει το 1 στα 20 και τα αλλα αργα ή γρηγορα πεθανουν απο κοκκιδια ή αλλες ασθενειες που επιδεινωνει το στρες της αιχμαλωσιας ,δεν εχει νοημα και ειναι κριμα !

----------


## ninos

*Μεγαλώνουμε σιγά - σιγά.. Πετάξαμε το βρώμικο νήμα και μείναμε με την τσόχα...*






*Τα πιο μικρούλια μας.........

*

*Η τροφή τους : Αυγό, ελαιόλαδο, βρώμη, λίγο κιμά σόγιας και ρίγανη.
*

----------


## stefos

Τι όμορφα γιαβρακια είναι τούτα φτου φτου !!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο σου Στελιο!! Μπραβο!!

----------


## antoninio

...μπραβο Στελιο..ολα καλα πανε....

----------


## jimk1

Μπραβο Στελιο καλη συνεχεια

----------


## petran

Ελα ,ρε Στελιο,με το καλό,να τα δεις και στο κλαρι.
Κουκλακι ειναι ο ''παιχτης''. :Happy0065:

----------


## mitsman

τον κιμα σογιας και την ριγανη τι τα ηθελες???  :: 

Να σου ζησουν και να πανε ολα τελεια!

----------


## ninos

Την σόγια την έβαλα για να ανεβάσω λίγο την πρωτεΐνη και την ρίγανη για να σπάσω την γεύση της.

----------


## jk21

Nα τα χαιρεσαι Στελιο !!! με το καλο κλαρωμενα ολα τους !!!

----------


## ninos

Τα μικρούλια μεγαλώνουν.... 

Δείτε προσπάθεια της μανούλας, να ανοίξει το στόμα του το μικρούλι για να φάει.......

----------


## nikolaslo

Να σου ζησουν με το καλο στο κλαρι

----------


## ninos

Ο πρώτος μπόμπιρας κλάρωσε.........

----------


## Efthimis98

Excellent!!!   :bye:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0065:

----------


## stefos

Φοβερή φωτό!!!!!! Μπράβο Στέλιο!

----------


## jk21

αναμενουμε και την οικογενειακη !!!!

----------


## ninos

*Μεγαλώνουμε...*



*ΣΤην τροφή έχω προσθέσει και λίγο αρακά για να γίνει πιο δροσερή*

----------


## jk21

Αντε και στο κλαρι Στελλαρα !!!!!

----------


## petran

Με το καλο Στελιο...
Πολύ κουκλακια ..
Φτουυυ φτουυυ φτου...... :winky:

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο σου Στελιο! Με το καλο!!

----------


## ninos



----------


## Efthimis98

Εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, εκπληκτικά πουλάκια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## wild15

Πανεμορφα!!!Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

να σου ζησουν τα μικρουλια Στελιο  :winky: 

καλη συνεχεια να εχουν τα μικρουλια

----------


## kostas salonika

Ότι και να πούμε ειναι λίγο...απλά μαγεία...

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο Στέλιο να τα χαίρεσαι!πολυ όμορφα και πολύ περιποιημενα! Ενα απο τα συν στην εκτροφη!συγχαρητήρια

----------


## petran

Τα ειπαμε Στελιο,τα κουκλακια ειναι πανεμορφα,φτου φτου.
Τα πουλακια ειναι στα καλυτερα χερια.
Αρα κ αξιζεις κ αυτα αξιζουν να εχουν την καλυτερη ζωουλα..
Ειναι μερικα παιδια εδω ''μεσα'',οπως κ εσυ,που αγαπουν παρα πολυ τα πουλια,κ γι αυτο αξιζουν να εχουν παντα επιτυχιες(πραγμα που δυστυχως δεν συμβαινει παντα).

----------


## ninos

Σας ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ παιδιά. Εύχομαι και σε όλους εσάς πάντα επιτυχίες..

Παρά τις δυσκολίες, κάνουμε υπομονή και στο τέλος τα καταφέρνουμε.  Αλλωστε στην εκτροφή της καρδερίνας η υπόνη είναι βασικός παραγοντας

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## ninos



----------


## jk21

Μπραβο φιλαρακι !!! τετοια να βλεπουμε !

----------


## jimk1

Αυτη ειναι αποζημιωση των προσπαθειων

----------


## stefos

Πω πω πω !!!!! Τι Κούκλια είναι αυτά !!! Να τα χαίρεσαι Στέλιο

----------


## antoninio

...αυτα ειναι...μπραβο Στελιο....

----------


## teo24

Mπραβο ρε φιλαρακι.Να τα χαιρεσαι...

----------


## Gardelius

Γεια σου ρε φιλαρακι !!!!!!! 

Μπραβο  !!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ωραιος!!!!!!  ::

----------


## ninos

και με αυτές τις εικόνες τελειώνει και η φετινή αναπαραγωγική περίοδος. Όλα τα μικρά μου έχουν πλέων απογαλακτιστεί & τρώνε μόνα τους.Θα τα αφήσω λίγο ακόμα με τους γονείς τους και μετά θα τα χωρίσω, ώστε να μπουν οι γονείς σε ένα mini πρόγραμμα συντήρησης μέχρι την πτερροροία.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο κ.Στέλιο !!!
Καταπληκτικά όλα !!! Εύχομαι του χρόνου η χρονιά να είναι πολύ πολύ πολύ καλύτερη με περισσότερα πουλάκια και όλα τους υγιή !!!
Να τα χαίρεστε και να γίνουν και αυτά τόσο καλοί γονείς !!!
Καλή συνέχεια !!! 
Καλό καλοκαίρι - καλή ξεκούραση στα πουλάκια και σε εσάς  !!!
 :Happy0064:

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο Στέλιο πολύ όμορφα,να τα χαίρεσαι φιλε!

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο Στελαρα να σου ζησουν και του χρονου

----------


## dimitris_patra

Πολύ ωραία...... να σου ζήσουν!!!! Εύχομαι με τις εμπειρίες που απέκτησες του χρόνου να πας καλύτερα!!!!

----------


## antoninio

....μπραβο Στελιο...και του χρονου....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μπραβο φιλαρακι και του χρονου με πουλακια και απο τους μπομπιρες.

----------

